# Home Made Gripper Ripper Anyone



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

I've read the posts and watched the videos about the Micro Jig GRR Ripper. I also found some plans to make a DIY version. The commercial jig price isn't too expensive and the reviews are good but I like making my own jigs if possible. Anybody make their own? Advice?


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Link?


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

JIMMIEM said:


> I've read the posts and watched the videos about the Micro Jig GRR Ripper. I also found some plans to make a DIY version. The commercial jig price isn't too expensive and the reviews are good but I like making my own jigs if possible. Anybody make their own? Advice?


Is this the one you have?


Oppps, beat me to it, Stick!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

here...


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

That's one that I have seen. Saw a couple of others that were a little different and simpler. I haven't made/bought anything yet......stil deciding which way to go i.e. make or buy.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

I have a pair of the store-bought Grrrippers. I use them all the time on both the tablesaw and the router table. I'm very pleased with their versatility for so many different situations. 

Many years ago, I made a flat-bottomed version of the gripper for dadoing and the jointer. The problem I had was that the pad I glued to the bottom didn't have nearly enough friction. I ended up putting a tail hook on it to push things through. The stuff on the bottom of the real Grrripper is pretty majical. It keeps its grip even with a little sawdust on the board. 

And the Grrripper is really well thought out, with little touches like O-rings to capture thumbscrews, and a recess for the O-ring to drop into so it's out of the way. Yes, you can copy it, but it'll be hard to improve upon it.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Which model and accessories do you have and recommend?


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

I've got the 200 model - looks like the one they call the "advanced" model now. Was a little expensive but I agree with Andy - the material on the bottom is non slip.
I'm not sure I would buy two, but if I needed a second one I'd make one like the one in @Stick486 pdf.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have, love and use two of the smaller model. Just bought the 1/8th leg for one of them. The gripping material is amazing. 

Lately I've been doing resawing on my Laguna saw. For the really thin cutoffs from larger pieces, I use a simple plywood push stick that goes across the whole top of the piece to hold it down and push forward, and use a piece of faceframe scrap to push the piece laterally against the fence. 

Not long ago I popped for the Woodpecker dial device for setting blade and fences and managed to get the fence within 3 thousandhs of parallel with the miter slot. With that and the Grrippers my cuts are about as good as it gets.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

JIMMIEM said:


> Which model and accessories do you have and recommend?


Here's the kit I bought. Mine has a rigid tail hook that is of course, removable. I think I'd like the gravity heel kit better. It allows the tail hook to push up out of the way when needed instead of having to remove it. I bought them for the tablesaw, but I really love them for the router table. 
GRR Ripper GR100 Push Block Table Saw Deluxe Kit | eBay


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Thank You.
I'm having trouble following the directions. Is the rabbet on the top piece around the underside of it....seems so according to the schematic. Also, The measurements seem to change from step to step....or is it just me? Looks like a rabbet on the top edge of the sides but he calls it a dado?


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

I have downloaded the plans also. The details are a bit fussy. I think I will be able to get through it. I will tweak it through. I have not made them yet. On my to do list. I have most of the materials on hand. I will let everyone know how it turns out.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Thank You. I was wondering if my brain was misfiring. I'm still on the fence. There is a $15.00 rebate available on the $59.00 gr100


----------

